# Timing Mark On Crank Not Lining Up After Timing



## poppt (Dec 13, 2020)

I have gone through the entire timing procedure after timing chain replacement on my X3 and the crank continues to not line up, giving me a drivetrain malfunction. I followed the FCP Euro youtube video closely. It is considerably off, maybe 1" (advaned) . Any help appreciated. I have been chasing this problem for some time now. Thanks!


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I assume F25 N20?
So you’ve timed it several times and this issue continues? 
Do you have any pictures?
My thought is that whatever procedure you’ve been doing isn’t right.
I assume your locking the flywheel at TDC of cylinder 1? Well there is 2 holes for the pin roughly an inch apart…
If your pinning it, you can verify proper hole by putting a ratchet on the central crank bolt. Try and move it forwards and backwards. If it moves AT ALL your in the wrong alignment hole. The proper hole won’t allow the engine to rotate forwards or backwards AT ALL.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I use an inspection camera in the locking pin hole to make sure I'm in the looking hole not just the spoke opening. (it's the very best way to align before putting in the pin)

This is from an M62tu. 










The rounded edge is from my rookie mistake of trying to hold the crank back with the locking pin to remove the Jesus Bolt. Spoiler alert: failed miserably. 

Get an inspection camera if you don't have there are many uses.


----------

